# our first injury



## darkstar (Sep 21, 2005)

beside my own injuries .......today one of my men was loading the chipper and the log simply turned really hard and craked him in the side of the leg ...REALLY HARD .... no broken bones but he cant walk .. it is the first injury on my watch beside minor cuts and bruises . hes in the ER right now,, i just left there ,,,,,looks like he will be ok and likell heal up in a matter of days[ 2 weeks max ].... what an eye opener .... he declined workmans comp... we'll compensate him while hes down ..knowin him not long ... ever step we take in tree work is a dangerous step


----------



## Eagle1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea...the old chipper branch redirect. I hope is ok. I am sure not the anal type that are some here but, stand way to the side when throwing in "S" shaped logs/branches. That has happened to me but I just jammed my finger something feirce.

Sounds like you have a good/understanding employee.

Best of luck to you and him.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 21, 2005)

hes all druged up and wants to come to work tomorrow .... ???? good climber but hes staying on the couch for now ....dark


----------



## Eagle1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good move....let him enjoy the pain killers and reflect.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Sep 21, 2005)

As an X business owner, it sounds to me like you "should turn it in".
Let it go and concentrate on what is happening today.
I have been where you are...
Live and Learn.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Sep 22, 2005)

What type of chipper was it? could you describe the feed system a little. ground guys that i have talked with like the bandit, with its small high torque feedroles and cramped feed chute, less than they like the bigger feed roles and larger tables on say a morbark hurricane.


besides the s branch redirect gotcha, ive seen two guys get nailed by a stub / fist sized chunk that came flying out from the feed chute. they were both 15 or so feet directly behind the chipper, and approaching it with some brush, when they got hit right in the jewels. both times no one knew what had happened until after. one minute everything was going smoothly then i turn and there was a guy writhing on the ground.

the first incedent was with an aspluhnd chuck n duck. the second was a morbark hurricane that was eating a 9 or 1o" log, causing the feed rolls to be open.

i always try and come up to the chipper from the side now.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 22, 2005)

well no slowin this guy down here he comes in today limping up ... i told him to go fix a fence i had purposply smashed on a recent nasty takedown ...more details on the injury are a bit fishy ... somthing about the winch and it getting pulled on at just the moment he was going to undo it ... ouch could have been a finger ... i think the limb whip lashed [cork screwd limb ] and poped him ... no swelling but hes limping for sure oh and shaun ??? why should i turn it in ? my rates will then go up likely 
on another note since ronald the injured climber could not finish the job and my other climber would not touch it [poison ivy ] it could have been throw balled he said he couldnt handle it hmmm so i went up and climbed it turns out it had a large honey bee nest in the bottom they were every where,,,, i cut the log in 8 inch sections going rt. through the honey [[[bummer ]]] but id already cut it in half befor i knew it had a nest in it ...anyhow no stings nothing just a swarm of bees i hope they are gone today .... se yall later dark


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 22, 2005)

darkstar said:


> more details on the injury are a bit fishy ... somthing about the winch and it getting pulled on at just the moment he was going to undo it ... ouch could have been a finger ... i think the limb whip lashed [cork screwd limb ] and poped him ... no swelling but hes limping for suretoday .... QUOTE]
> 
> Check this portion of the winch instruction label. It's good advice to prevent accidental injuries involving winch cables.
> 
> ...


----------



## darkstar (Sep 22, 2005)

ill tell the crew ... my hurt man is running around everywhere already today trying to install this fence i smashed so alls well [[[ BUT A SERIOUS WAKE UP CALL]]]] seeing him in the er on the table must have really hurt cause hes never complained about anything befor ... except the groundies haha


----------



## Eagle1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have seen and been hit between the eyes from blow out before. I have only sceen this on Vemeers.
I only use Bandit now.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah we are psyched on a bandit 200 + ...110 hp perkins diesel ...the winch ... the + part is indespensible ..... makes everything easy ...haha i mean .... eaisier ... [[[[well safety check monday morning meeting 6 oclock sharp ]]]]] thanx tree people ......... dark


----------

